# Best lighting for a 75 gallon Low-tech planted aquarium?



## gene4christ (Oct 25, 2008)

Hmmm , This is going to be interesting to see what the verdict is :icon_wink I just received two 2x48" T5no fixtures from BigAl's for my 75gal. I'm setting up. They look good to me but we will see:icon_bigg


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

Is this to much or to powerful?

http://www.marinedepot.com/Hagen_Gl..._for_Aquariums-Hagen-HG13910-FWLTFIT5-vi.html


----------



## kevgsp (Mar 7, 2011)

Going by the charts 2x T5HO is high light unless you want to hang the fixture way above the tank. 1x gives poor coverage front to back.

I say 3-4 T5NO or the same in T8. Maybe a pair of the coralife T5NO double lamp fixtures right on the top of the tank, nice even med coverage.


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

I heard Corallife T5NO are crap and not being made anymore.


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

Can someone explain to me the difference between T5HO and NO?
and T8?

I'm tyoing up T5NO on google and nothing HO is coming up.

Im confused.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

NO is "normal output" and is less intense light than HO "high output"

A 48" light fixture with T5NO has 28watt bulbs while it's T5HO counterpart has 54watt bulbs.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

The Hagen future would be high medium to high. With just a single reflector it won't produce as intense light as ho with individual reflectors.

Also much depends on how you mount it. If on legs, it will be high-ish.

Check out the marineland double-bright fixtures. I have one on a low-tech tank and the crypts, vals, hygro are doing great.


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

NJAquaBarren said:


> The Hagen future would be high medium to high. With just a single reflector it won't produce as intense light as ho with individual reflectors.
> 
> Also much depends on how you mount it. If on legs, it will be high-ish.
> 
> Check out the marineland double-bright fixtures. I have one on a low-tech tank and the crypts, vals, hygro are doing great.


Well currently I have the Marine land Led on my 36 inch 40 gallon.

It's a 36-48 inch version and my anubias are doing ok with no fertz. They are covered in brown algea. Which to my understanding is not enough light?

I hear Low tech aquarium need atleast 6500k output?

the MArineland LED is only 6000k.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

BlazednSleepy said:


> Well currently I have the Marine land Led on my 36 inch 40 gallon.
> 
> It's a 36-48 inch version and my anubias are doing ok with no fertz. They are covered in brown algea. Which to my understanding is not enough light?
> 
> ...


Brown algae often hit right after the tank is set up, then go away later - it is Diatom algae. It is not caused by not enough light.

You don't need at least 6500K output. You need adequate PAR for the plants to grow, and that doesn't relate to color temperature. Any color temperature between 3500K to 10,000K can be used.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I concur that the dual bulb Hagen Glo fixture will put you at medium light if you put it directly over the tank. You'd need to suspend it probably 8-12" up off the tank for a low light level.


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> I concur that the dual bulb Hagen Glo fixture will put you at medium light if you put it directly over the tank. You'd need to suspend it probably 8-12" up off the tank for a low light level.


That can easily be done. I'll go with Hagen

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

How about SolarMax T5NO? It has a good reflector and only $68.77
Jacob has it over his tank.


----------



## Orion (Jun 24, 2011)

I went low tech on a 75g a few years ago and got great results growing crypts, anubias and vals using a two bulb shop light setting right on the glass top. Cheap, and didn't look too bad after I took some black spray paint to the outside. I think I had some dwarf sag doing very well too.


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

I've always thought that this worklight would make an excellent low-tech planted aquarium fixture.

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/4-ulitity-work-light/972627

The reflector is brilliant polished aluminum and the bulbs are in a sort of individual reflector. Plus, bulb replacement costs are negligible at a couple bucks for each lamp. I would make some DIY electrical conduit hangers, paint them black and hang the light a few inches above the surface of your aquarium. I think it would look quite nice.


----------

